# Activities With Your Cadets Corps



## GuNnEr@2853 (28 Aug 2006)

What are some activities your cadet corps does?
Please leave a short description of the activity with your post.


----------



## yoman (28 Aug 2006)

*Weekend Activities:*

Flying Scholarship: Learn things related to flying an airplane. Junior version available (for more junior cadets).

Drill Team: Compete in drill competitions. Junior version available, although they don't go to competitions (for more junior cadets).

Field Ops: Learn survival stuff and put it in practice.  Junior version available (for more junior cadets).

Range Team: Go to a range competition and fire the Daisy. 

Highland Dancing: Well, self explanatory. Performs on annual parade.

*Other:*

A variety of parades (Remembrance Day, Wings Parade, Battle of Britain Parade... etc).

Laser Quest: Go tag other people with lasers.

Mont Cascade: Waterpark (year end activity). Changes from year to year.

Excalibur championship competitions. (sports, knowledge, drill etc).

Night Flight: Level 1's visit the Aviation Museum and sleep over.

Diefenbunker tour: Visit the Diefenbunker (Cold War nuclear bunker/shelter).

A bunch of community activities (Santa Clause Parade, toy drives/food drives, decorating veteran's home etc).


----------

